

A matrix of potential buzzwords - marketer
http://burri.to/~joshua/fut.html

======
newsit
Or 5 lines in python:

pre = ("blue", "friend", "mo", "nap", "net", "pod", "tag", "war", "web",
"wiki")

post =
("2.0","blogging","casting","chalking","dating","driving","jacking","pedia","scape","ster","tagging","zilla")

len_pre = len(pre)

len_post = len(post)

print "\n".join([" | ".join([a+b for a in pre for b in
post][start:start+len_post]) for start in range(0, len_pre*len_post,
len_post)])

~~~
joshu
yes. i already use a script to generate it.

so... are you the guy that explains jokes at parties?

~~~
newsit
Only the not funny ones.

------
joshu
i did this in 2005. i should probably update it a bit. are there new
archetypes? flick-r?

here are the archetype sources: blue-jacking friend-ster mo-blogging mo-zilla
nap-ster net-scape pod-casting pod-jacking tag-tagging war-chalking war-dating
war-driving web-2.0 web-casting wiki-pedia

